# Deputies shoot, kill man after knocking on wrong door



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Sheriff Deputies shoot and kill homeowner after knocking on his door at 3AM.
No announcement(s) were made indicating that they were LE officers.
When the home owner opened the door holding a gun, they opened fire, killing him. 

*Video Here*


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

BigV said:


> Sheriff Deputies shoot and kill homeowner after knocking on his door at 3AM.
> No announcement(s) were made indicating that they were LE officers.
> When the home owner opened the door holding a gun, they opened fire, killing him.
> 
> *Video Here*


So much for the castle doctrine......


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Sounds like negligence on the part of the officers and they could face charges.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

That's terrible. Read the Pro Libertate blog and you'll see story after story like this one.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

T-180 said:


> Sounds like negligence on the part of the officers and they *could* face charges.


...this should read *should.*


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

> "It's just a bizarre set of circumstances. The bottom line is, you point a gun at a deputy sheriff or police office, you're going to get shot," Herrell said.


No, the bottom line is the officers not identifying themselves. They were there to arrest a murder suspect? If that's the case I thought SOP dictates they make an announcement first


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

the shooter should go to prison for murder. whose to say this guy pointed a weapon at the sheriff, the sheriff who shot him at 3am.. 

this is why i wont open my door after dark, if you want in, call first..


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Prediction - the officer(s) in question will get paid administrative leave, and will be found to have operated inside the bounds of his duty by the "investigation" that the police force does.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Indiana passed a new law that says citizens can shoot LE if they enter their house unlawfully. Of course they didn't enter the house but they did knock on the wrong door and should be held accountable.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Sad thing is this kind of stuff happens all the time, like literally on a weekly basis. If you read actual news and not watered down nonsense they show on tv.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Why open the door? If you have a gun in your hand and open the door it is not going to turn out good. He should have demanded to know who was at his door, before he decided to open it. Tragic for both sides.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Man Big V you must be exhausted carrying around this agenda 24/7.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Pigsticker said:


> Man Big V you must be exhausted carrying around this agenda 24/7.


Sorry PIG, no agenda here...


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Tragic certainly. Same as innocent motorists killed during high speed pursuits. Will the officers be held ACCOUNTABLE ? Would hope so...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*LAWSUIT!!!!!*

Here comes:
Tim Misney
Friedman, Domiano & Smith
KNR


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Pigsticker said:


> Man Big V you must be exhausted carrying around this agenda 24/7.


I could say the same for you...... No I just said it..


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Put yourself in the officers shoes. Regardless if they made it known if they were police or not, they are looking for a dangerous suspect and the door flies open and they see a gun pointed at them. What would you do? Probably never know the whole story anyways.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> *LAWSUIT!!!!!*
> 
> Here comes:
> Tim Misney
> ...


Little late for the homeowner that got shot though....


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

To many thug cops shoot now ask questions after. Cops watch to much tv want to be movie star FBI bust peoples door down with a AR15's. Seen this year in the news cop went to the wrong house and shot a family dog. Now the shoot a person. Stuff has to stop.Lets charge the dumb a$$ who gave the wrong address. Clyde ohio cops busted down the door of a passed out drunk man with a gun and killed him what happened to serve and protect? More like shoot to kill anyone who has a gun. These jerk drug task force, small town swat teams get more people hurt or killed than they do good. They give the good cops a bad name. If you think you found where a murder lives do some home work and stop killing people.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

" Peace Officers"? --Tim


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

BigDaddy300 said:


> ...they are looking for a dangerous suspect and the door flies open and they see a gun pointed at them. What would you do? Probably never know the whole story anyways.


I'd probably check the address to make sure I'm at the right house.

And we will never know the whole story because the guy who would've told it is dead. Dead men tell no tales.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

There were two screw up on the deputies part.
1. They failed to identify themselves
2. They knocked on the wrong door.
If they had done these two things the correct way, then none of this would have happened. Sounds like they need to train their newbies to ease the itchy trigger fingers.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Angler ss said:


> what happened to serve and protect?


that motto's gone the way of the dodo bird. It's been replaced with "submit and obey".


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

At 3 in the morning the officers probably thought it best not to yell out who they are loud enough for the whole neighborhood to hear. In spite of all the bad things that "could" happen when you hear a knock at the door at 3 am , its probably not wise to answer it holding a gun. The officers wanted to go home to their families in one piece at the end of their shift , for all they knew at the time they had the right house and when someone is standing in the doorway with a gun they thought he might use it. They may not have been able to identify themselves until the door was answered , and they should not have gone to the wrong house , but in that situation as it happened any of us might do the same thing. This is why you dont answer the door holding a gun , shoved down the back of your pants maybe but not in your hand. I dont blame the police for it since a certain amount of blame is on both sides. At 3 in the morning the only people who would be knocking on your door is a relative , somebody who "might" harm you , or the POLICE , ......dont hold a gun when answering your door.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

yonderfishin said:


> At 3 in the morning the officers probably thought it best not to yell out who they are loud enough for the whole neighborhood to hear. In spite of all the bad things that "could" happen when you hear a knock at the door at 3 am , its probably not wise to answer it holding a gun. The officers wanted to go home to their families in one piece at the end of their shift , for all they knew at the time they had the right house and when someone is standing in the doorway with a gun they thought he might use it. They may not have been able to identify themselves until the door was answered , and they should not have gone to the right house , but in that situation as it happened any of us might do the same thing. This is why you dont answer the door holding a gun , shoved down the back of your pants maybe but not in your hand. I dont blame the police for it since a certain amount of blame is on both sides. At 3 in the morning the only people who would be knocking on your door is a relative , somebody who "might" harm you , or the POLICE , ......dont hold a gun when answering your door.


Really? At 3 in the morning I will always have a gun in my hand if someone is beating on the door. It will do you no good being in your pocket. Did the police have their guns holstered? How could you NOT blame the police? They screwed up and killed an innocent man who was trying to protect himself.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bucket Mouth said:


> I'd probably check the address to make sure I'm at the right house.
> 
> And we will never know the whole story because the guy who would've told it is dead. Dead men tell no tales.


Right! Never know. Maybe they were given the wrong address so they would have thought they were in the right place.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

bobk said:


> Really? At 3 in the morning I will always have a gun in my hand if someone is beating on the door. It will do you no good being in your pocket. Did the police have their guns holstered? How could you NOT blame the police? They screwed up and killed an innocent man who was trying to protect himself.


Maybe don't open the door until you know who it is for sure. Maybe call the police and tell them some one is beating on your door at 3AM. Things could have been done different on both sides to avoid this.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

bobk said:


> Really? At 3 in the morning I will always have a gun in my hand if someone is beating on the door. It will do you no good being in your pocket. Did the police have their guns holstered? How could you NOT blame the police? They screwed up and killed an innocent man who was trying to protect himself.



At 3 am , if you answer the door with a gun in your hand , and its the police looking for somebody , you get to be macho enough to go out with a bang. The reason I do not blame the police is because in their line of work when they see a gun there is a good chance they will have to defend themselves. They have to make split second decision , they dont want to get shot either. Who was he trying to protect himself against ? He did not know who was knocking on his door , and chances are that if he looked out his window he would have seen it was the police , and who wouldnt check out the window or peephole first ? There is so much information that we dont have on the occurence , probably a lot to the story that we dont have. There was fault on both sides but it is irresponsible to answer the door visibly holding a gun unless you know you are gonna need it. Even if it wasnt the police , if armed gangbangers were at the door what do you think would happen as soon as they seen the gun ? For your own safety , the wise thing to do is keep the gun concealed until you know you need it , that is your ace in the hole. But a gun in your hand escalates the situation immediately and ruins the element of surprise. The guy was innocent , but irresponsible , and he didnt know much about home defense.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

but why wouldnt they announce "police"....i see no reason not to....and from this story....i see every reason why they should.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I just read in today's paper the the Columbus police just killed a man who reported a break in at his apartment. See if someone can find a link. I'm at work right now.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

@yonderfishin: i understand your point...the door opened with a gun in their face, and if you're a cop with a gun pointed at you--you probably fire on them. but they should have made themselves known, ive never seen an incident where a gun just pounded on a door at 3am without announcing themselves....probably for reasons exactly like what happened.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

ezbite said:


> I just read in today's paper the the Columbus police just killed a man who reported a break in at his apartment. See if someone can find a link. I'm at work right now.


Perhaps THIS ONE
Unclear who actually did the shooting...


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Maybe don't open the door until you know who it is for sure. Maybe call the police and tell them some one is beating on your door at 3AM. Things could have been done different on both sides to avoid this.


 Let these guys vent a little bit Big Daddy.... some of them probably got a speeding ticket or DUI and this is a way for them to bash the cops a bit...They know nothing about the job or what it takes to do the job, they took a 16hr. class and now know everything about the CCW laws, search and seizure and everything else. just let them run there mouths a bit, it makes them feel better.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

There were 2 guys that broke in. By the time the cops got there they witnessed the 2nd guy being chased by the homeowner/911 caller. They killed the guy that called him. 

Friends and family say that the victim never owned a gun and believe that he may have taken the gun from one of the burglers.

Soooo, when will CPD finally get rid of their current hats and just wear cowboy hats? Let people know that they shoot first and answer their own questions later!

A

I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Imagine u r in a sound sleep and someone is banging on your door at 3a.m. Pretty scary. Your not fully awake, shocked awake. You react, grab your protection. If he knew it was law enforcement he most likely wouldn't have opened door with gun in hand. Maybe it was the last thing he expected.

Now let's say he would have shot first and killed one of them on accident. Do you think he would be home right now on administrative leave? I think not.

Very sad situation. For him and the shooting officer (s).


----------



## keiffer158 (May 25, 2005)

Watch the video. The man did not just answer the door with a gun, he answered it with a gun pointed at the Deputies. If you feel the need to answer the door with a gun pointed at someone why would you open the door at all. Deputies did the right thing.


----------



## keiffer158 (May 25, 2005)

Mr. A let us say you have called the police on a call of someone breaking into your house. Knowing that the police are on the way and that they have a propensity to shoot at people that are waiving guns around. Why in the hell would you run out into the yard with a pistol whether it is yours or the other guys.


----------



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

You better believe if someone is beating on my door at 3am i will have a gun in my hand. as for opening the door and pointing it in their face, that is what the media is saying. if you believe everything the media says you need to see a doctor


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

The media (for once) didn't have to explain anything.Dude opened the door with the gun pointing out at the officers-smart move.The cops were looking for a dangerous criminal,they believed that he may have been in this house,you really believe that they want to loudly announce their presence,fully alerting the bad guy that they're here? Being at the wrong residence is either the cops fault,or their dispatcher.Gunning down an armed man pointing a weapon at them was not their fault.I see no legal,or job related problems coming their way,and there shouldn't be.Maybe the dead guys CCW trainer should be held accountable,he probably should have informed him that if you point a gun at a cop there's a good chance they will shoot.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

A few years ao I am awakened by a car in my driveway and we live out in a rural area. I run out on my porch and it is a sheriff's deputy. Two things: First I do not have a gun in my hand so the deputy does not need to shoot me. Second, if it had been a bad guy looking for drugs all I had in my hands was what I had in my shorts, and that would not scare anyone.

This could have happened either way. It turned out that a neighbor had a prowler and called the sheriff. This was not LE on a bust so we had plenty of time to sort things out. As a news photographer I have been on drug raids and the police go in hard and fast.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Harbor Hunter said:


> Maybe the dead guys CCW trainer should be held accountable,he probably should have informed him that if you point a gun at a cop there's a good chance they will shoot.


Why are you twisting the facts?? To try to show us how smart you are or maybe convince us only your opinion means anything.. Please, please show us where or how this is CCW related. It was 3 am and the guy was inside his home.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

EZ while I may not agree with your opinion I respect your right to express it.I don't berate you for having a different viewpoint,please show the same respect and maturity to those you disagree with.As far as your claim that I want to force my opinion on anybody,that's laughable.My opinion on anything is only valuable to myself,what others think of it is irrelevant to me.My only point was regardless of the situation,you point a gun at a cop,there's a very good chance you're going down.I have no idea if the guy that got shot had a CCW permit,someone else brought that up,I just responded to the claim.This incident was a no-win across the board.Apparently the cops were at the wrong place,the guy answered the door with a gun in clear view of the cops.To me the conclusion was obvious.I really can't imagine any cop handling the situation any differently.These guys lives are on the line everyday,when somebody is facing them with a gun at 3:00am,it's not hard to see why they reacted as they did.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

A few things.
1. Not a single poster here knows the complete facts of the event including what the caller told dispatch and what was passed on to officers. Nothing like unexperienced Monday morning quarterbacks.

2. I don't think the castle doctrine includes opening the door and looking for someone to shoot. Bad guys don't knock. And just fyi, if they do....don't answer

3. Drive through your town and look at how many houses don't have an easily visible addresses at night. If police are in a hurry they can't creep along and count houses until they find the right one.

4. If cops announce themselves bad guys won't answer the door, they run, hide, or arm themselves....surprised? 

5. If the nay sayers could do it better, they should probably due so. 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Gills, 1 isn't as true as you might think, 2 is correct, and I agree with 3 thru 5.

A

I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Fair enough A. I'm confused because your previous post mentions CPD but this was Lake County, FL right? The video mentioned a murder suspect not a burglary. Just want to make sure we are talking about the same incident.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

ezbite said:


> the shooter should go to prison for murder. whose to say this guy pointed a weapon at the sheriff, the sheriff who shot him at 3am..
> 
> this is why i wont open my door after dark, if you want in, call first..


you wont open the door no problem..you have no idea what the cops would do if you didnt open the door if they knock with a murder warrant?? ill say this be ready to get your door rammed in and your azz tased and dragged out of your house while they stand around asking why you were in there hiding..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

OK, ive rethought my statement of the murder charge, I WAS WRONG, manslaughter will be a better charge.... sorry for the confusion.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

ezbite said:


> OK, ive rethought my statement of the murder charge, I WAS WRONG, manslaughter will be a better charge.... sorry for the confusion.


it doesn't matter what the charge is if they have a warrant to search for a crook the door is comming open either by you or by the cops. that is what i was saying.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

avantifishski said:


> you wont open the door no problem..you have no idea what the cops would do if you didnt open the door if they knock with a murder warrant?? ill say this be ready to get your door rammed in and your azz tased and dragged out of your house while they stand around asking why you were in there hiding..


I never said anything about hiding. I wont hide, i have no need too. why should i? Its my house? Yea thats right my door won't be opened at 3am either without me knowing whose knocking, read my post again. im positive my "azz" wont be tazed. you must think I'm a fool. Let me clarify, I'm not and I have no reason to hide


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Hope they get jail time and lose ALL benefits, at minimum. The family deserves a nice big chunk of change.

After dark, I refuse to open my door. If you need me that bad then call or announce yourself. Otherwise stay off my property (same goes to the gas thieves that have hit me twice...).


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Several states REQUIRE all law enforcement officers serving warrents and responding to 911 calls to LOUDLY identify themselves upon entering a home. Obviously this wasn`t 1 of them. IF they had, likely there was a greater chance this would not have turned out so badly...


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Maybe I just missed it somehow , but did the officers admit they didnt identify themselves ? Maybe it was just not heard , depending on the area and the house you can sometimes yell loudly on someones front porch and not hear much from inside. Either way you dont open a door in the middle of the night without knowing who it is so that alone sounds fishy. You also dont know this guy wasnt guilty of "something" , he could have known it was the police and really thought they were after him. When they identify themselves its as much or more for their OWN protection than for anybody else , so if their story was that they did identify themselves I would believe it. 

You should also take into consideration the negative slant the media has against guns and their overall untrustworthiness in reporting important details when there is a more "interesting" way to report a story. Not only do we have secondhand information but we dont have the whole story , and we have what they wanted us to hear.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

There should have been an SOP in their Department about Announcements before Entry. You see it on "Cops" all the time. The guy probably saw a Gun - and raised his own Gun - while being Blinded by a Police Flashlight. Do we really "know" what we would do in that situation ?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

rizzman said:


> Let these guys vent a little bit Big Daddy.... some of them probably got a speeding ticket or DUI and this is a way for them to bash the cops a bit...They know nothing about the job or what it takes to do the job, they took a 16hr. class and now know everything about the CCW laws, search and seizure and everything else. just let them run there mouths a bit, it makes them feel better.


Do you feel better now?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Second, if it had been a bad guy looking for drugs all I had in my hands was what I had in my shorts, and that would not scare anyone.


I may be a little dense but that just don't sound right.


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

bobk said:


> Do you feel better now?


 Yep thanks..Somebody has to tell it like it is...


----------



## marley.r (Aug 4, 2011)

My 2 cents...


I'm not answering the door at 3am even if they announce themselves as police officers. I could knock on your door and tell you I'm the president; we all know that isn't true. If you want in my house that early in the morning, you will have to kick the door in...
Too many people are stuck on the "fact" that the door was answered with the gun pointing at the officers. Keep in mind the source. It certainly isn't the man who was shot to death.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I was working in Dayton once back in the 70's at a house in a very rough part of town. We accidentally set off the alarm at the house. The lady told us not to worry because the police will wait at least 20 minutes to make sure the "criminals" are gone before they show up. She was serious. If we rely on the police to protect us, a lot of us are going to die. The police cant be everywhere. We are responsible for protecting our families. That man had every right to have a gun. Pointing it was not a good idea until he knew who the jerks were pounding on his door. I see mistakes made by both sides. The problem is a good law abiding citizen(as far as we know) is dead.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I work as an investigator and am frequently in areas that are no less than what I call a "hostile environment." I have had to many people to count answer the door with a weapon. Bats, knives, meat cleavers, etc. These areas are not kind to anyone and people trying to do the right thing have to protect themselves the best way they know how. 

Where did it come out that the victim answered his door with a gun? When it happened on the news the police initially reported that that they saw 2 suspects fleeing the scene as they pulled up! I won't say more but either someone here didn't know what they were talking about, or the police have really changed their story....

A

I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

I feel bad for that man's family...When I see cops serve a warrant on TV they always beat on the door and announce their presence. With my limited knowledge of their procedures and requirements, I would hope that legally they have to announce themselves, because I answer my door armed at any time after dark. I don't understand how they could have the wrong address. It is truly scary to think that this is happening in OUR America. Although, after watching some videos of how L.E. conducted firearms confiscations on people in Hurricane Katrina, after breaking the locks off their doors and leaving them exposed to crime, Im not too surprised. I hope all people in L.E., Military etc use their brains instead of going along wit the flow of being influencable and too gung-ho, and treat us Americans as family and citizens, not threats. I know these officers deal with alot of crap from people on a day to day basis, that's why I chose not to be Law Enforcement. Some of the things I hear from Cleveland PD are sickening, And it takes a person with a very strong mind to deal with everyone humanely and fairly, and I praise those men and honor their service to my community. I do feel that some of these officers are out to break balls or to pay people back. Just my two cents. Everybody stay safe, and enjoy the outdoors, and strive to be the best role model possible for our younger generation.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Mr. A said:


> I work as an investigator and am frequently in areas that are no less than what I call a "hostile environment." I have had to many people to count answer the door with a weapon. Bats, knives, meat cleavers, etc. These areas are not kind to anyone and people trying to do the right thing have to protect themselves the best way they know how.
> 
> Where did it come out that the victim answered his door with a gun? When it happened on the news the police initially reported that that they saw 2 suspects fleeing the scene as they pulled up! I won't say more but either someone here didn't know what they were talking about, or the police have really changed their story....
> 
> ...




There are two incidents that have been discussed in this thread and they happened differently , you are talking about the one in Ohio , the other one that was the original topic of the thread , is the one where the guy answered the door with a gun.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Things never get mixed up on the internet.... never!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

http://www.clickorlando.com/news/Fr...ies/-/1637132/15566960/-/14nnqh2/-/index.html



" "When he opened the door, he was pointing the gun at the deputy. This is an unfortunate situation," said Lt. John Herrell.

Herrell said there is no policy that requires deputies to identify themselves as they approach a home.

"In any situation where deputy is approaching the residence of a wanted person or a suspect, there is no policy -- it is up to deputy to make that call based on the seriousness of the situation," he said. "




If there is no policy requiring officers to identify themselves then they violated no law or policy. In retrospect , I think even they would admit they should have , but that is not the issue. There may have been circumstances that contributed to their decision not to , we just dont know. The issue is they were looking for somebody , and a man answered the door pointing a gun. I think its easy for some of us to sit back and judge the officer and blame him , but we werent there. If we had been , we would probably done the exact same thing , regardless of whether we misjudged the situation initially and decided to just knock on the door. They are human just like the rest of us and in spite of best intentions sometimes mistakes are made and things go terribly wrong. The fact is , if you point a gun at a cop , or are just visibly holding one , even if you didnt know he was a cop , he will protect himself , why is that so hard to understand ? Anyone who insists on answering the door with a gun in their hand , are in fact part of the problem leading to gun rights being taken away. This incident along with many others WILL be used as evidence for more strict gun control in the near future. ANY irresponsibility on our part just makes us look like gun toting hotheads in the eyes of the courts and public , and they will see it as a problem that needs to be dealt with.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Agreed Yonder.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

rizzman said:


> Yep thanks..Somebody has to tell it like it is...


So shooting innocent ppl in there own home in the middle of the night is the way things are?


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

avantifishski said:


> So shooting innocent ppl in there own home in the middle of the night is the way things are?


Nobody on this blog knows what really happened that night, including myself. Just a bunch of monday morning quarter backing going on. All we know is the incident did happen, so yes, thats how things are.


----------



## Deerehunter03 (Sep 7, 2006)

Also lets think of this. Looking for an attempted homicide suspect? if he tried to kill someone wouldnt you think he actually may kill some one? Also did any one think if the announced themselves A. it would give a possible suspect to flee or give him more time to figure out what is going on and what he is gonna do. B. it says here we are standing outside your door we don't know if your in there so go ahead and feel free to shoot us with out us knowing your there.

I am in no way saying who is right and who is wrong. Just some thing to think of cops have seconds to react and everyone else has months to decide if they acted accordingly.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I just hope my car never breaks down in front of you guys houses. I would hate to think if I knocked on your door at 3 am due to car troubles or a medical emergency that you would answer the door and point a gun at me or let me bleed to death on your porch.

Evidently the bad guys have already won. You might be armed to the teeth but when your sense of logic dictates that you answer the door expecting to do combat you have already lost and must live your life in constant fear.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Gills63 said:


> I just hope my car never breaks down in front of you guys houses. I would hate to think if I knocked on your door at 3 am due to car troubles or a medical emergency that you would answer the door and point a gun at me or let me bleed to death on your porch.
> 
> Evidently the bad guys have already won. You might be armed to the teeth but when your sense of logic dictates that you answer the door expecting to do combat you have already lost and must live your life in constant fear.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine




Good post. 


But some people like to "play" with guns tho and will use any excuse for a chance to wield it. If you have ever been shot or even shot at before you know how serious it is when a gun is brought into the situation and you would only use one as a last resort. Anyway , many times they only give a false sense of security since a lot of people die every year just because they had a gun in their hand , if they didnt , many of them might not have been shot since they werent a threat.


----------

